# Bears in Moab area?



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I talked to an old timer this week from Salina, that claims to have run hounds for ungodly amount of time. Anyway, in the course of conversation I mention that I had started to buy points for a bear hunt, and he asked me where I was gonna put in when I finally decided to put in for a tag. He then proceeded to tell me that there were quite a few bears around the Moab area. 

Is there any validity to this claim? PM me if you want to share specific info.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Your old hound dogger friend is right, the La Sal unit around Moab is one of the premier bear units in the state. You'll have a tough time drawing the tag without maximum points.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> Your old hound dogger friend is right, the La Sal unit around Moab is one of the premier bear units in the state. You'll have a tough time drawing the tag without maximum points.


+1


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Lots of bears, but I have yet to see a shooter, but sweet dog training. The best I have had yet.
-Hound


----------



## lsorenso (Sep 26, 2009)

Might I ask what the old timer from Salina's name is??


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Last name Bird I believe, d'you know him?


----------



## lsorenso (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah I believe so, but I was thinking it may be someone else. We hunt down there alot, and it is great bear hunting, probably the best around.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I know him.....he used to sell hound supplies at all the field trials. I haven't seen him in 20 years or more, good to know he's still kicking around.


----------

